# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Masquer un lien par un mot dans un message

## JulieCarree

Bonjour  tous,
lors de la rdaction d'un message, j'aurais aim savoir comment faire pour masquer un lien 
vers une page internet par un seul mot cliquable, j'ai pas trouv dans le mode d'emplois d'indications  ce sujet,

----------


## Miistik

Bonjour,

L'icne de lien est la terre avec une chane.

Lorsque tu cliques dessus, tu peux crire/coller ton URL.

Quand tu fais OK, tu as la balise URL d'crite dans ton message et un message ENTRE les balises.
Comme Cela :
[URL="http://www.developpez.net"][B][url]http://www.developpez.net[/url][/B][/URL]

Si tu modifies la partie en gras, tu obtiens ce que tu demandes.
[URL="http://www.developpez.net"][B]Ici, c'est un forum informatique[/B][/URL]

Ce qui donne :
Ici, c'est un forum informatique



Voil  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Torgar

Pour complter, tu peux tout aussi bien rdiger ton message, slectionner un mot ou groupe de mot, cliquer sur licne pour ajouter un lien  et y saisir ou coller l'URL souhaite.

----------


## JulieCarree

je me permets donc de faire un essai, sur les conseil Miistik et Torgar

donc ici se trouve la solution de ma question qui fonctionne  merveille .

Merci pour vos reponses

----------


## Bovino

J'aurais plutt dit "ici se trouve la solution" !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## JulieCarree

@ Bovino, 
si vous aviez la bont de me montrer la solution sur le lien que vous me donnez, je courirai chez l' occuliste pour changer me lentilles .
Merci d'avance .

----------


## Bovino

Cours, vole !  ::aie::

----------


## JulieCarree

@ Bovino,
et o est expliqu comment masquer le lien pas un mot, j'en connais un qui devrait retourner en CM2.

----------


## Bovino

C'est sr que quand on ne veut pas reconnaitre qu'on a tord, on y perd un peu en objectivit...  ::mouarf:: 

Enfin bon... je veux bien t'accorder le fait que la notion de lien dans une page Web est assez quivoque : c'est rarement un mot ou une phrase qui mne vers une autre page (ou un endroit diffrent de la mme page) si l'on clique dessus.

----------

